# Can I use a controller on DraStic?



## NANASHI89 (Oct 31, 2016)

You know, the DS emulator for Android Devices?


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes you can


----------



## GonzaloMendez (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes, you can. have you tried to do it? everything turned out?


----------

